# FREE - Daily Mail Friends & Family Railcard



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi

Freebie to anyone

I have received a Friends & Family Railcard valid until 31/7/09 which will save you a third off most adult fares plus an additional 60% off kid's fares (5-15years), maximum of 4 adults and 4 kids can travel.  It also gives you the option of purchasing a new 12 month card at expiry, with a saving of 50%.  I applied for this not realising that the group had to include at least one child aged 5-15, our little one is only 2

So anyone want it?  Just PM me & I will post it to you

Anabelle


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

gone to a new home

x


----------

